# Delete My Account ASAP



## crashcourse (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for everything and all the info.
got to go for now but i will back


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 20, 2010)

allright dude. consider it done!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 20, 2010)

wat the hell is goin on here????


----------



## herbose (Feb 20, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> wat the hell is goin on here????


I think DR G is pulling cc's leg. RIU is like the Mafia, once you're in you're in for life.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 20, 2010)

herbose said:


> I think DR G is pulling cc's leg. RIU is like the Mafia, once you're in you're in for life.





IM IN!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 20, 2010)

Why would you even want to leave?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice first post


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Mar 19, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Why would you even want to leave?


...and even if you DID want to leave, why is it necessary to have your account deleted? Why not just log out and refrain from coming back?


----------



## SHOSHON3N8TV (Apr 1, 2010)

Hahahahahaaa


----------



## msgrappling (Apr 4, 2010)

Please delete my account and notify me when it's done. Thank you.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2010)

msgrappling said:


> Please delete my account and notify me when it's done. Thank you.


 its done..


----------

